# The connection between diet, obesity, and cancer: Nutrition experts explore the evidence



## Northerner (Mar 29, 2018)

About one third of cancer cases are estimated to be linked to dietary and other modifiable risk factors, especially for obesity-related cancers such as breast, colorectal, ovarian, endometrial, kidney, gallbladder, esophageal, and pancreatic cancers. In this special theme issue of the _Journal of the Academy of Nutrition and Dietetics_, food and nutrition practitioners and other health professionals take an in-depth look at the relationship between nutrition, obesity, and cancer prevention, treatment, and survival and identify research gaps for future prevention research efforts.

https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/03/180327162556.htm


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 29, 2018)

That’s rather overselling obesity as a risk factor. Sod’s law is a greater factor in at least four of those cancers, as is alcohol in oesophageal and pancreas cancer. 

I’ve not seen many obese women with breast cancer, or ovarian.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 29, 2018)

This was highlighted last week by Cancer Research.  In preventable cases of cancer the biggest factor is smoking, followed by obesity.  The top 5 also includes sun exposure, alcohol and not enough fibre in your diet.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-43502144


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 30, 2018)

Its a wonder the body works in the first place. Lots of tabs & pints toped of with "plastic food"


----------



## Amigo (Mar 30, 2018)

I’m glad I have a cancer they can’t find a reason to blame me for! Well apart from exposure to Agent Orange and I can’t recall ever being exposed!


----------



## Martin Canty (Mar 30, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> In preventable cases of cancer the biggest factor is smoking, followed by obesity. The top 5 also includes sun exposure, alcohol and not enough fibre in your diet.


I'm buggered My only hope of salvation is that I'm not obese nor do I lack fiber in my diet


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 30, 2018)

Martin Canty said:


> I'm buggered My only hope of salvation is that I'm not obese nor do I lack fiber in my diet



I was picturing in my mind - obese smoker and drinker who likes the sun and doesn't each much fibre and thought that's the Brits abroad in Benidorm.


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 31, 2018)

We’re almost into Daily Mail territory here. Just about anything causes cancer. And these folks, like the Daily Fail, can’t see the difference between an association and a cause. Obesity comes with a shedload of other lifestyle factors included. You might as well say that just living gives you cancer.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I was picturing in my mind - obese smoker and drinker who likes the sun and doesn't each much fibre and thought that's the Brits abroad in Benidorm.


A Generalisation don't you think?
My mother used to holiday in Benidorm annually with her friends and she was a Brit and no way fitted your definition.
Not everyone is tarred with the same brush.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Mar 31, 2018)

Vince_UK said:


> A Generalisation don't you think?
> My mother used to holiday in Benidorm annually with her friends and she was a Brit and no way fitted your definition.
> Not everyone is tarred with the same brush.



I've been myself (alright we only stopped there briefly in the early hours of the morning on a road trip from the UK to Malaga) and I don't fit any of those categories for preventable cancer risks.  I was thinking more of the TV comedy programme in which I presume the writer is basing the characters on generalisations/stereotypes.


----------



## Vince_UK (Mar 31, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I've been myself (alright we only stopped there briefly in the early hours of the morning on a road trip from the UK to Malaga) and I don't fit any of those categories for preventable cancer risks.  I was thinking more of the TV comedy programme in which I presume the writer is basing the characters on generalisations/stereotypes.


Although I get your point, sterotyping in any form comedic or not is bad.


----------



## Bubbsie (Mar 31, 2018)

Amigo said:


> I’m glad I have a cancer they can’t find a reason to blame me for! Well apart from exposure to Agent Orange and I can’t recall ever being exposed!


Good point well made Amigo, although it's a serious matter, it still made me smile, sorry


----------

